# New Canister filter..



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi so Iam replacing my 2 aqua clear 30s with a eheim eco pro 2336..

so far its been running along side with 1 old aqua clear 30 filter for 3 weeks... do you think this is enough time to build bacteria in my canister?

Safe to remove my old filter?

Thx


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Put some or all of the AC bio media into the eheim.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

^ what he said.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

lol I just thought of that after I posted DOH!! 


Thanks everyone


----------

